# Mythic Scribes "Cook Book" Thread!



## Quillstine (Dec 13, 2013)

There has been talk on the chat of a Mythic Scribes 'Cook Book'. There seems to be, or at least while high upon the euphoric effect of being surrounded by all those wonderful mythic writers, much support toward such a thing. 
So I decided to start a thread on the very topic. Here is place you can offer up those recipes that have been passed down generation to generation. Maybe your great grandmother taught you how to perfectly poach dragon eggs...maybe a leprechaun let slip the fluffiest scone recipe......   
Of course, those edible by unicorns, full of protein for sword swinging or suitable for your "questing lunch pack" will be muchly appreciated by the hoard of adventuring souls that pass through the MS tavern. 
So come one, come all and share with us your delicate concoction of magical flavor..........


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 13, 2013)

I don’t fight; I don’t brandish a sword nor axe nor rapier. I have neither battle wounds nor bitter memories of worn torn landscapes. Instead my fellows, I seek to make friends with all the creatures and folk of this lovely world, for life is too short to be bitter. My weapons of choice, a listening ear, a kind word, a mouth full of tales I collected from afar and stock pot full enough for all to gather round my fire and fill their empty stomachs. 
To this end, I spend a lot of my wandering times (and I wander a lot) in the kitchens of the world, so I may learn about their various healing elixirs, love potions and of course general every day cooking styles! If you want to know a cultures stories, values and ways, hand around its women and learn their methods for preparing food!
From the aromatic spices wafting along the stretches golden beaches to the south, to the hearty earth bound dishes of the northern highlands of the world, there is barely a dish I have not tasted, sipped or sampled.
But it be the herb driven flavors of the monks whose style I love the most, the garden driven livery of those men bound to silence whose dishes set my soul aflame.  
Now as A Quill, you are aware, I am a wandering man who travels often by foot. Though I see the world unfold around me, I tend to find myself under the stars between villages on more nights than in the warmth of the lovely beds of the Mythic Scribes style of Taverns. So I offer to all those kindred spirits who seek adventure, who endlessly travel the sprawling hills of this world or who find themselves away from home on the odd quest from time to time, this recipe that is inspired by the cooking style of the monks and the penniless remembrance of my childhood, and is perfectly suited to cooking over the burning logs of your camp fire. 

*Peasants Pot Pie.*

*The Filling *​
*Ingredients *

Most can be acquired from the garden of a sleeping old lady!

-2 wild-caught  rabbits (Or any other small game you are able to catch, except pixies, they are sacred and not to be eaten. A word to the wise Imps need pressure cooking to taste any good, so not worth the hassle to catch em!)

-3 stalks garden fresh celery, finely chopped

-3 large carrots, chopped

-2 onions, chopped

-3 cloves garlic, minced

-1 cup corn

-2 cups garden fresh tomatoes, diced 

-1/4 cup garden fresh herbs (I like use sage, thyme, and rosemary, cilantro and oregano)

-1/2 cup rice or barley

-3 bay leaves

-1 cup red wine, brandy, whiskey or moonshine if that’s all you have (Port works best….but people lock that in their liquor cabinets!)

-fresh water to cover

-salt and pepper to taste

*Method*

1. Combine all ingredients into the crock pot, except for the rice. (Add the rabbits, skun and gutted but whole! Save the Pelts for making gloves)

2. Cover and cook over the fire for several hours.

3. At this point, the meat of the rabbit should be super tender. Carefully remove the whole rabbit from the crock pot onto a plate. Allow to cool slightly so that you can separate the meat from the bones.

4. Return the meat back to the pot. Add the rice at this time. Stir.

5. Allow stew to cook for 1 hour more, or until the rice is tender.

*PEASANTS PASTRY (also known as damper)​*
*Ingredients* 

3 cups plain flour

5 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

1/3 Cups butter

1 teaspoon sugar

1 cup milk (or you can just use fresh water from a stream if no farmer’s cows are available to steal milk from!)

*Method*

1. Mix the flour, salt and sugar together into a hallowed out rock.

2. Rub the butter into the flour with your fingertips until it looks like fine breadcrumbs.

3. Add milk, or stream water slowly and mix to form a soft dough.

4. Knead lightly on a floured rock until smooth. Shape into a round loaf, brush with milk and cut a cross in the top surface of the dough.

5.Place a magic spell around the dough *OR*
  Grease some alfoil, dust with flour. Add bread dough and wrap carefully. (for smaller pies, make smaller dough             
  balls, wrap individually and throw into your coals.

6. Place in your campfire, cover with hot ashes and coals and bake for about 30 minutes.

*Finalize *

Once both the damper and the filling is done, hollow out the damper with a small hunting knife, and fill it with your rabbit stew. Presto…….you have a peasants pot pie!


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 15, 2013)

But if I pass out the secret family recipes, everyone will know how to make it and it will no longer be special! 

But more seriously I can give tips on how to make the perfect pumpkin bread (and share one good, non-secret recipe for it). All tips are dependent upon current dissatisfaction with your recipe.

If you're doing any sweet bread, put the oven at a lower temperature (like 25-50 degrees Fahrenheit lower) and cook for a bit longer. (Depending on what your recipe states. If it's like most breads, at 375, most ovens turn bread into solid rock) 20-30 minutes longer for your average loaf--average loaf being what you can fit in a tin-foil loaf pan. Not all ovens are alike, though, so if you have a super fancy one and it keeps your breads moist and soft don't mess with the temperature. If you are fussing with temperature, keep your eye on it checking every 3 minutes or so once the bread starts to crack at the top. You want your trusty toothpick of testing (+3) to come out clean and without a struggle, but not slide right in and out.

Also, to make your pumpkin bread extra flavorful, if your recipe calls for nutmeg and/or cinnamon, add an extra 1/8 or 1/4 teaspoon above what the recipe calls for. I'd go 1/8 extra for nutmeg (it can come on pretty strong) and extra 1/4 for cinnamon. If your pumpkin bread recipe doesn't call for ground cloves, add 'em. It is so worth it. I'd say max 1/4 tsp-1/2 tsp, depending on how savory you want it.

Brother Boniface's Pumpkin Bread (this is more savory than sweet, and makes a great breakfast as it's super-filling):

INGREDIENTS

4 cups all-purpose flour
3 cups sugar
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/2 teaspoon cloves
1/4 teaspoon ginger
4 large eggs
1 cup vegetable oil
1 (15oz.) can pumpkin
2/3 cup water
1 cup chopped pecans (optional)

Beat first 14 ingredients at medium speed with an electric mixer just until dry ingredients are moistened. Fold in pecans. Spoon evenly into 2 greased and floured 9 x 5 loaf pans.
Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pans on wire racks for 10 minutes; remove from pans, and cool completely on wire racks.
Yield: 2 loaves

Y'all are on your own for tips on how to make the awesomest apple pie in existence. Or cookies. Those are top secret classified recipes.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2013)

I posted a while back:
Dragon bread (Beer bread made easy)
3 cups self rising flour
2 cups sugar
1 beer(12oz) (preferably dark lager.)

place in cold oven bake at 350f 75minutes or until done. Crust will be crisp.

Disclaimer: must be 21 to buy Beer in the USA.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 18, 2013)

I should say:
Mix all ingredients in a bowl, then bake.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 22, 2013)

King Ranch Chicken Soup

This is a 'Who Dun It' soup that's based on the King Ranch Chicken Casserole recipe. If you don't know what a 'Who Dun It' is, well, if it's good, you did it. If it's terrible, you don't know who done it. 

This is essentially a flexible dump soup. 

1 crock pot
2 cans of corn (don't use creamed)
1 large or 2 small cans of diced tomatoes
1 can of Rotel Tomatoes and Chilis (there are store brands that are the same thing)
3-4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts diced 
salt and pepper to taste

Cook on high at least until the chicken is thoroughly cooked. I tend to make it an all day thing to let the flavors cook in. 

Add a package of shredded cheese when you consider it done. (I prefer sharp. The size of package depends on how large of a batch you've made and your personal tastes. I usually use a 3 cup package)

Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 22, 2013)

King Ranch Chicken Casserole

1 (3 pound) chicken, boiled and deboned
 1 (14.5 ounce) package tortilla chips
 1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chile peppers
 1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of chicken soup
 1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup (( I don't like cream of mushroom soup, I usually use 2 cans of the creamed chicken soup))
 1 onion, chopped
 3 cups shredded Cheddar cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C.)

Layer the chips in a 9x13 inch casserole dish.

Combine the tomatoes, chicken soup, mushroom soup and onion. Pour half of mixture over chips. Layer the chicken pieces, half of the cheese and the remaining soup mixture. (( You can save half the chips to layer on top before baking))

Bake at 300 degrees F (150 degrees C) for 20 minutes. Top with the remaining cheese and return to the oven until the cheese is melted.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 13, 2014)

*Hemingway's favourite burger recipe*
BBC News - Hemingway's favourite burger recipe



> We ate well and cheaply and drank well and cheaply and slept well and warm together and loved each other


Ernest Hemingway


----------



## JadedSidhe (Feb 14, 2014)

Peanut patties are like peanut brittle's Southern cousin. This recipe is from one of our favorite cookbooks, "Texas Home Cooking", by Cheryl Alters Jamison and Bill Jamison.

3 cups sugar
3 cups raw peanuts
1 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt
A few drops of red food coloring
Lay a large piece of waxed paper on a dishtowel on a counter. 

In a heavy saucepan, combine the sugar, peanuts, corn syrup and water. Stirring constantly over medium heat, cook the mixture to the high end of the soft ball stage, 234Â°F. 

Remove the pan from the heat, and stir in the remaining ingredients, adding enough food coloring to get a vibrant red shade. Stir the mixture frequently for approximately 20 minutes, or until it cools to about 125Â°F. The mixture will become very thick and creamy opaque, and the peanuts will be suspended. 

Immediately spoon out the mixture in patties, the larger the better. Let the patties sit for at least 1 hour before eating them. Their texture should be chewy like nougat rather than creamy like praline. Wrap them individually for storage. They'll keep a week.


----------



## buyjupiter (Feb 14, 2014)

JadedSidhe said:


> Peanut patties are like peanut brittle's Southern cousin. This recipe is from one of our favorite cookbooks, "Texas Home Cooking", by Cheryl Alters Jamison and Bill Jamison.



This must be what my grandmother used to make all the time (one of the two deserts she could actually do). I've never known what they're called, and we always called it "brittle". I was a bit surprised when I bought peanut brittle for the first time and discovered that what we made and ate was not brittle. To find out that it's a _Southern_ thing, that really shouldn't surprise me at all...and it would explain the confusion when I've tried to explain to candy shops what I wanted. 

Thank you for sharing the recipe since my grandmother never wrote anything down.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Feb 14, 2014)

An added tip: I don't use parchment paper, I line a cookie sheet with aluminum foil and rub butter over it. It helps keep it from sticking and that little extra touch of butter adds to the taste.

It's not just a southern thing, I think it's more of a Texas thing, in that I live in Virginia and people around here have no clue what peanut patties are. They're a comfort food for me and every couple of months I'll make a big batch of them.


----------

